# HONDURAS >>> Una Foto por Día



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

*Honduras is located in Central America, its territory is about the size of the state of Ohio (USA) and has 7 million inhabitants.*


.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

9/01/10

"Name of God" Mountain Range
Near the beach we find "La Ceiba", Honduras' 3rd largest city, wich has only 300,000 inhabitants.


----------



## WCastillo (Dec 3, 2009)

Holabeto, sorry but i have to correct you. The state of Israel is around 22,072 Km2 or 8,522 sq mi, and Honduras is 112,492 km2 or 43,278 sq mi.Closer to the size of the state of Ohio in the US.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW, very nice photos so far, HOLABETO... please post more


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm waiting for photos of Copán! 
Bienvenido sea el thread de Honduras.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

WCastillo said:


> Holabeto, sorry but i have to correct you. The state of Israel is around 22,072 Km2 or 8,522 sq mi, and Honduras is 112,492 km2 or 43,278 sq mi.Closer to the size of the state of Ohio in the US.


Damn I thought Israel was bigger than that, my geography book must have had a lot of zoom in the Middle Eastern area.



christos-greece said:


> BTW, very nice photos so far, HOLABETO... please post more


kay:



buho said:


> I'm waiting for photos of Copán!
> Bienvenido sea el thread de Honduras.


Not yet! jaja
¿Has venido a Honduras, Buho?


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

10/01/10

Central Plaza, San Pedro Sula
San Pedro Sula is Honduras' 2nd largest city, having 800,000 inhabitants. 












*San Pedro Sula is a "new" city, but it was designed as any other spanish/colonial town, were the central plaza is built in front of the cathedral. This cathedral is one of the most recent built cathedrals in America (1950) since the older one was burnt "accidentally".*

.


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Excelentes fotografias. kay:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

HOLABETO said:


> Not yet! jaja
> ¿Has venido a Honduras, Buho?


No, desgraciadamente todavía no he estado en Honduras, ni en América hno: Pero todo llegará!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice photo from San Pedro Sula. Regards.*


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

11/01/10


Guanaja Island
It is located approx. 70 km off the north coast of Honduras, and 12 km from the island of Roatan. It has 55 sq km, and it is 17 km long and 4 km wide.









*

Guanaja was discovered by Christopher Columbus in 1502 on his fourth journey to the New World. He landed on Soldado Beach on the north side of the island.


. *


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

"Los Dolores" (Griefs) Church, Tegucigalpa
Los Dolores Church is located in the historical dowtown of Tegucigalpa, the capital city of Honduras.












*This church is "unique" because it is oriented from north to south, unlike the other spanish/colonial churches wich are oriented from east to west. Some say this is oriented like this because this church was for the poor people, while the cathedral (4 blocks away) was for the rich and famous.
The other peculiarity of this church is that it has a black dome and strange figures on the facade. (There's a **** (chicken :lol, a sun, a heart, etc)*


.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Carbón Waterfall | 80 Meters
This waterfall is located in the department (state) of Olancho, which is one of the two most unkown departments of Honduras, curiously, those two are the largest in size.












*This is the 2nd tallest waterfall in Honduras. The tallest one has 120 meters and it is located in the department of Intibucá, but there is no picture available on the internet. But if it is God's sake, i will go there this year, and I will bring you the picture! *


----------



## WCastillo (Dec 3, 2009)

Beto, I will be waiting for the picture of the waterfall in Intibuca,that's one I have not seen!


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Patuca River
This is one of the largest rivers of Honduras, it even has a National Park named after it. It is located at the eastern part of Honduras, which is mostly an unhabited zone.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Yaluk Hill
This picture was taken from the Segovia river, wich is Central America´s longest river and it divides Honduras territory with Nicaragua's territory.










*
Segovia River runs parallely with the Patuca River (shown above) and the tropical forest between them is the Patuca National Park.*


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

"Las Lomas" (The Hills)
This is the "modern" zone of Tegucigalpa wich is residential/comercial.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Comayagua's Cathedral
Comayagua was Honduras' 2nd capital city, but in 1880 it was moved to Tegucigalpa.











*Its construction began in 1634 and was finally inaugurated in 1715.*


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Copan Pyramid
The smallest pyramid in the great Mayan City of Honduras, Copán.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Copan Ruins Town
This town is located 10 minutos from the Copan City Ruins. It is famous for its stone streets, colonial arquitecture and for its mototaxis. (Like the red one in the picture)


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Presidential House
Tegucigalpa, the capital city.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Yoga Stand
The perfect place for yoga practitioners, located in a hill in Copán Ruins Town.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Relax.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Relax?


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Omoa Fortress
The largest and last built fortress in Central America, constructed between 1756 and 1775. Located in Omoa, a seacoast town, wich is 1 hour away from San Pedro Sula.









Interior Panorama.
Exterior Click Here


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Really nice the yoga stand, the place is great. Regards.*


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Really nice the yoga stand, the place is great. Regards.*


kay:


El Boquerón National Monument
This is a strange mounatin formation in the department of Olancho. Within its forest you can find the white tailed deer and the guacamaya which are both national animals of Honduras.











There's a leyend neabr yEl Boquerón wich says this mountain was a volcano tyhat exploted in 1611, destroying the city of *St. John of Olancho*, its survivors went north and established the city of* Olanchito.*


----------



## WCastillo (Dec 3, 2009)

Thank you HolaBeto for the great pics of Honduras!


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Fruit Shop
Located in one of Teguicgalpa's oldest neighborhoods.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Pine Forest and Canyon
This small canyon is located in a rural zone southwest of Tegucigalpa.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Cañaveral Canal
This canal gives water to Cañaveral Hidroelectric plant, bringing it from Lake Yojoa. Located 1 hour south of San Pedro Sula.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Zacate Grande Volcano
This extinct volcano is located in the pacific coast of Honduras, in the Gulf of Fonseca wich is a gulf shared with Nicaragua and El Salvador. A proof of this is that next to Zacate Grande Volcano, to the right you can see the summit of San Miguel Volcano in El Salvador.











This picture was taken from Black Beach in the Tiger Island, wich is also a Honduran extinct volcano, in the sea.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

St. Francisco Church
This is the second oldest church built in Tegucigalpa, being built in 1735. It is located two blocks from St. Michael's Cathedral.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Barbareta Island Coral Beach
This is a strange beach in Barbareta Island Marine National Park. It has a strip of coral remains parallel to the shore.


----------



## salvador28 (Apr 30, 2010)

excelentes fotos...

alguna ha buceado alguna vez en Guanaja?


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

no, yo sólo he ido a Roatán pero solo a hacer snorkel.
La isla Barbareta queda entre Roatán y Guanaja y es relativamente grande! y está llena de playas vírgenes.

Has venido a Honduras salvador?


----------



## Invein (Sep 28, 2008)

HOLABETO said:


> no, yo sólo he ido a Roatán pero solo a hacer snorkel.
> La isla Barbareta queda entre Roatán y Guanaja y es relativamente grande! y está llena de playas vírgenes.
> 
> Has venido a Honduras salvador?


 
A ver si se anima a poner fotos de ahi tambien, hasta ahora los paisajes mostrados son preciosos.


----------



## miami305 (May 20, 2009)

Wow....my country is very beautiful indeed. I was born in Tegucigalpa, Honduras but raised in the USA since I was 10 yrs old. I do remember some places, the bad thing about it is that I haven't been back since 1997. All my family lives in the USA, so I guess that's why...but I do need to go back and see this amazing country... . 

Que lindas fotos. Espero regresar un dia y aportar fotos tambien. Gracias por el thread de Honduras...:cheers:


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow! Hidden port is a paradise! very impressive pics kay:


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

invein said:


> A ver si se anima a poner fotos de ahi tambien, hasta ahora los paisajes mostrados son preciosos.





miami305 said:


> Wow....my country is very beautiful indeed. I was born in Tegucigalpa, Honduras but raised in the USA since I was 10 yrs old. I do remember some places, the bad thing about it is that I haven't been back since 1997. All my family lives in the USA, so I guess that's why...but I do need to go back and see this amazing country... .
> 
> Que lindas fotos. Espero regresar un dia y aportar fotos tambien. Gracias por el thread de Honduras...:cheers:





Lans said:


> Wow! Hidden port is a paradise! very impressive pics kay:


kay: 
Espero visiten Honduras algún día, y cuando ese día llegue, me avisan


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Mayan Stella, Copán
This giant rock has encarved the story of an important event in the mayan calendar and its date, at the back. At the front you can see the governor that was reigning at that time.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

St. Francisco Plaza, Comayagua
Comayagua was Honduras' capital city before Tegucigalpa took her place. This city has many colonial city's and three main plazas. In this picture you can see St. Francisco Plaza wich is located two blocks from Comayagua's Cathedral (shown on the first of this thread), and it was built in front of St. Francisco church wich has the oldest bell in the Americas, wich was merged in 1406 in Alcalá de Henares, Spain. Then it was brought to Honduras in 1506, the year St. Francisco Church was finished.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice the St. Francisco Plaza, I like that church. Regards.*


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Sutawala Valley
This valley is located in the Platano River Biosphere, in the eastern unhabited zone of Honduras.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Impressive and beautiful Sutawala Valley. Regards.*


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow!! sutawala valley is awesome!!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful and very interesting part of the world. Definately a nice vibe here. Great photos! kay:


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Impressive and beautiful Sutawala Valley. Regards.*





Lans said:


> Wow!! sutawala valley is awesome!!





Parisian Girl said:


> Beautiful and very interesting part of the world. Definately a nice vibe here. Great photos! kay:


:cheers1:

100dreds of km2 of Tropical Jungle 
The Platano River Biosphere is the Central American "amazonas".


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Patuca River
This river is so long that it crosses two Honduran National Parks. On the first page of this thread, I placed a picture of Patuca River in the Patuca National Park. Now i'm putting the Patuca River but in the Platano River Biosphere!


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Loma Linda (Pretty Hill), Tegucigalpa
This residential hill in Tegucigalpa is called Pretty Hill and it is located very close to the "inancial center".


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Very nice contrast between the ancient and the modern kay:.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome aerial shot of the jungle! A sea of green :happy:


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Very nice contrast between the ancient and the modern kay:.


kay:



Parisian Girl said:


> Awesome aerial shot of the jungle! A sea of green :happy:


bonjour parisian girl. J'ai appris le francais a l'alliance francaise de ma ville, San Pedro Sula. Tu parles l'espagnol?


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Tiger Volcano
This volcano is in the Gulf of Fonseca, in front of Honduras' pacific shore. It has a small town near the beach called Amapala. This volcano is located in front of Zacate Grande volcano, which was shown above in this same page.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Zacate Waterfall

This waterfall is in Zacate River, wich is located in Pico Bonito National Park, La Ceiba.


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Beatiful!


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Comayagua´s Central Plaza


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Mayan Pyramid in Copán Ancient City


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Zacate Waterfall is beautiful and relax. I love the pic of Patuca River. Regards.*


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

_Mahogany Bay - Roatan_


"Mahogany Bay," Roatan, Honduras by MichaelStano, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

_La Vente_


The Golden Hour by Leo Callejas, on Flickr


----------

